# Suggestion on HEAVY duty RV tires



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Seems like every week I talk to someone that had a blow out on their RV and caused a lot of fender damage when the tire blew.I know radial trailer tires do =not seem to age well. I am curious if any of you have found a good 14 or 16 ply tire that wears and AGES well for use on big RV's?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Load E range tires should be fine if you keep the sun off them. If a diesel pusher or other motorized RV, chances are it might have 19.5" or larger tires and the F load range tires should be fine in that instance.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I had a set of BFG Commercial Load Range E LT tires installed on our 12.5k lb 5th wheel about a year ago after the cheap Mission tires it came with started coming apart with less than 5k miles on them. These tires have been great so far and the trailer is parked in a covered shed. I also have a TPMS on the trailer tires which helps me keep an eye on them.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*RV tires*

I have had Goodyears(G279's or something close to that) on the rear blow out twice now, but both times there were about 5 yrs on the tires and less than 8,000 miles on them. Dry rot and UV damage. We have a 38 ft Diesel pusher with 22.5" tires. I now have 4 BF Goodrichs on the back and Michelins on the front. Also, now it is stored underneath and inside a warehouse so I hope I dont have any UV issue. At about $3,000 for tires I sure need them to last more than 5 yrs.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've had Maxxis load range E tires on my 10,000 lb camper and never a blow out in 3 years.....I put Maxxis on my boat trailor to..........great tires.
One thing is to NEVER drive them under inflated......I keep 75 lbs in mine....max is 80.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Michelin's are the best for the steer axle and GY 670's work well on the rear axles. Just be sure that you do NOT put GY's and the steer axle. Replace them after 5 years regardless of the miles. Motor coaches are made of fiberglass and it sure ain't pretty when a dry rotted tire comes apart on the road. There are a lot of good RV forums on line that have books written on tires and what's the best brands. Try irv2.com


----------



## the crusty barnacle (Jun 25, 2010)

carlisle tires are good all around trailer tires for rv, boat

http://carlisletire.com/


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

the crusty barnacle said:


> carlisle tires are good all around trailer tires for rv, boat
> 
> http://carlisletire.com/


LOL, you answered it...they are good all around tires. He is looking for a heavy duty tire.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> LOL, you answered it...they are good all around tires. He is looking for a heavy duty tire.


 right,, they are good for all around the blacktop from one lane to the other.... I won't use them on a jon boat!!!!!!sad3sm

x10 on the load range E or above.... carlisle or other all around tires will tear the dang side of a 50k plus RV wheel well and pull out all to hell at 70. not a cool feeling on a brang new 35' twin pull out coming home from montana I promise you.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the imput. 

I have a friend that sells tires at the CO-Op and he says he has a 7.50/16 bias ply tires rated 16 ply. He says the ranchers are replacing their 2.36/865/R tires with these and they have not had a single one blow.
From what I hear bias ply tires do not have problems with dry rot like radials. These tires are the same height as what I have , just narrower. Plus they have a load rating of over 3,500/ tire vs slightly over 3,000 for the load range E radials. 
I am wondering if I should not try them? I have bias ply tires on the cattle trailer and they are 6 years old and going strong. Of course that trailer sits around empty most of the time where the RV is sitting with a full load all the time.

Anyone tried bias play tires on their RV?


----------

